# Overnight hotel parking?



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Is there anyone that knows the venue able to advise what the parking is like if staying at the devere hotel overnight??? Safe??


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

The Car Parks outside the hotel and venue are covered by CCTV I believe there is also security around but dont quote me on that... The car park is also less than 50 yeards from the hotel entrance. 

Personally I have left my car outside the hotel overnight a couple of times whilst arranging Waxstock with my co organisers with out issue I felt it was a safe place to leave it (better than some places I have been!) 

I hope that helps.


----------

